# Lyric battle!



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Let's play a singing game! Stringing together lyrics! I'll start


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

I believe in miracles, 

where are you from?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2017)

Deep in the heart of Texas! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

Across the coach roads I did ride, sword and pistol by my side


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Would you not like to be sitting on top of the world with your legs hanging free?


----------



## Voomie (Oct 11, 2017)

I'll have a large number 9 with fries. Now hurry up, I'm starving. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 11, 2017)

look what you made me do


----------



## Voomie (Oct 11, 2017)

It's your fault we brought the sofa into the marriage. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2017)

Flat bottomed girl you make the rocket world go round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 11, 2017)

Ain't no stoppin' us now!


----------



## Voomie (Oct 11, 2017)

You took a train down a river called freedom.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2017)

Whiskey River don't run dry!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 11, 2017)

She's my little whiskey Girl

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Whoa black betty


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 12, 2017)

She feels like Carolina, looks like California, shiny like those New York lights on Broadway


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes, I'm gone to Carolina in my mind

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 12, 2017)

Is this real life? Is this a fantasy? Caught in a Landslide, No escape from Reality.


----------



## User1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Here it is again yet it stings like the first time; seems it never ends, double nickels on your dime


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Voomie (Oct 13, 2017)

Is it lost on you?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

Pour it on easy now, don't spill a bit


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm hot, sticky sweet, From my head to my feet


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Can't stop, can't stop the feet won't stop, won't stop the beat and go everybody, move your feet and feel united


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 13, 2017)

What do you want from life?

To kidnap an heiress and threaten her with a knife?


----------



## Voomie (Oct 13, 2017)

I brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Two American kids growing up in the heart land


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 13, 2017)

a solid gold Kama Sutra coffee pot and,

a baby's arm holding an apple.


----------



## User1 (Oct 15, 2017)

My name's blurry face and I care what you think


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't care what you think, as long as its about me.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2017)

The Reverend Smithy he recognized me

and punched me in the nose


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

So I took a little sample to my crazy brother Joe, he sniffed it up and kicked his heels, said "Horton, that's some blow!"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's a quarter call someone who cares.


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm at a pay phone trying to call home, all of my change I spent on you.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Everybody dance, now.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 19, 2017)

'Cause I'm your ice cream man

stop me when I'm passing by


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm the only daddy that'll walk the line.


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

don't take the money


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 23, 2017)

Bobbie Sue took the money and run. Go on take the money and run.


----------



## User1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Money, get back. I'm all right, Jack, keep your hands off of my stack.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2017)

It was a crazy game of poker...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2017)

The scene was rocking, all were digging the sound
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds
The Coffin Bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, The Crypt Keeper Five


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

.


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Some call it slum some call it nice


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 27, 2017)

some people call me the Space Cowboy


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, that came out a little country

But every word was right on the money


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2017)

Come on come on love me for the money.


----------



## User1 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little...unwell

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

And don't tell me what to do, don't tell me what to say


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2017)

Don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

I hear a lot of little secrets. Tell me yours, and I'll keep it. You wanna know my name by now, 'cause being evil has a price.


----------



## User1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hot sun beating down, burning my feet just walking around


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

We could walk around, all day long!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 14, 2017)

Walking on sunshine!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2017)

She was a fax machine She kept her modem clean She was the best damn printer that I've ever seen.


----------



## User1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I tell all my hoes rake it up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Let's give em somethin to talk about 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2017)

Ain't talkin' 'bout love
Just like I told you before


----------



## User1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Pretty woman, don't walk on by; pretty woman, don't make me cry

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 22, 2017)

The mood is right the spirit's up we're here tonight and that's enough


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2017)

I can drink to that all night


----------



## User1 (Nov 30, 2017)

I think I love you


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> I think I love you


so what am I so afraid of

I'm afraid that I'm not sure of a love there is no cure for


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm not hugging you no more because you hug back like a cactus.  Out come rosy red cheeks and I'm springing leaks.


----------



## User1 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd be your mistress just to have you around

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't come around here no more.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 13, 2017)

Realizin' what I got what I got before it's gone


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm on the highway to hell.


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Life is a highway, I wanna ride it all night long


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2017)

Tell me lies tell me sweet little lies.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

East down and bound loaded up and truckin'

We gonna do what they said can't be done.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2017)

Can't you see?


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2017)

you are so beautiful, to me.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2017)

Some girls give me jewelry
Others buy me clothes
Some girls give me children
I never asked them for


----------



## User1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hopelessly devoted, to you 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

Where it began, I can't begin to know when
But then I know it's growing strong


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 24, 2018)

Forgetting is the hardest part


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 25, 2018)

They say time is the only healer
God, I hope that isn't right
'Cause right now I'd die to not remember
Every little thing


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Forgetting is the hardest part


I thought

"The waiting is the hardest part 
Every day you see one more card 
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart 
The waiting is the hardest part …"


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 25, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I thought
> 
> "The waiting is the hardest part
> Every day you see one more card
> ...


Haha different song, but it's definitely up for debate.


----------



## User1 (Jan 25, 2018)

i seriously cannot stop singing sweet caroline. i am trying to think of other lyrics but i can't

and i ain't even mad. 

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET CAROLIIIIIIINE


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2018)

whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa

good times never seemed so good.

so good....so good..... so good......


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 26, 2018)

Whooooooa, whoa, whoa

sweet child of my-ine.


----------



## User1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Ooh-ooh child, things are gonna get easier
Ooh-ooh child, things'll get brighter


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 30, 2018)

gonna be a bright, bright, bright... sunshiny day!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm walking on sunshine....oh ho

I'm walking on sunshine...and don't it fell good!


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

I got a pocket, got a pocket full of sunshine, I got a love and I know that it's all mine, oh, oh woah


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 7, 2018)

Baby, I'm Just gonna shake shake shake shake shake, 

I shake it off, I shake it off...


----------



## User1 (Feb 12, 2018)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard....?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 12, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard....?


Here I am again on my own.


----------



## User1 (Feb 15, 2018)

If I could fall into the sky do you think time would pass us by? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm in the mood for a melody,

I'm in the mood for a melody,

I'm in the mood.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

yo! you know the whole repertoire US to the USSR

Sexier than the lexus car 

match wits with the best of y'all, the rest of y'all...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

Baby love never felt so good...

...and the night through the thick and thin, gotta fly, gotta see, can't believe 

I can't take it cause, baby every time I love you...


----------



## User1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh I, I love the nightlife
I got to boogie


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 22, 2018)

That's when you turned and said to me, 

I don't care babe who's right or wrong, I just don't love you no more...

You made it clear when you said I just don't love you no more


----------



## User1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Everybody cut, everybody cut


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 23, 2018)

'Cause I'm a loser baby

so why don't you kill me...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 23, 2018)

Say say say hey hey no baby,

oh mama, don't play now baby


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 28, 2018)

Don't give me no lines and keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## User1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Slow, slow hands
Like sweat dripping down our dirty laundry
No, no chance


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 2, 2018)

Sugar yes please, won't come and put it down on me


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm walking in the midnight sun once again!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 3, 2018)

Don't stop me now I'm having such a good time now,

I'm having a ball


----------



## User1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't stop, don't stop, don't stop the beat
I can't stop,can't stop, I can't stop the beat
I won't stop, won't stop, won't stop the beat


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 8, 2018)

See the people walking down the street
Fall in line just watchin' all their feet
They don't know where they're want to go
But their walking in time
They got the beat
They got the beat
They got the beat
Yeah, they got the beat


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2018)

Kaw-Liga !!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2018)

Your daddy's tellin' you
I just ain't no good
And everything I try to do
Is just misunderstood

But I don't care if your daddy says it's wrong
I just can't stand to be away from you too long

I just can't wait
I just can't wait
I just can't wait
I just can't wait


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 9, 2018)

You're as smooth as Tennessee whiskeyYou're as sweet as strawberry wineYou're as warm as a glass of brandyAnd honey, I stay stoned on your love all the time


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 9, 2018)

Well I was drunk

when mom

got outta prison...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2018)

Whiskey River, take my mind
Don't let her memory torture me
Whiskey River, don't run dry
You're all I got, take care of me


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 9, 2018)

We out here drippin in finesse, it don't make no sense 

Out here drippin in finesse


----------



## User1 (Mar 14, 2018)

What you get
Is what you see
It's a trickledown theory
And it's coming to me
Life's a whip-round
And I've got the whip
It's a sinking ship
Drip, drip, drip


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2018)

Here we go round around around

Run round round around around


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2018)

I met her on a Monday and my heart stood still
Da doo ron ron ron, da doo ron ron


----------



## envirotex (Mar 22, 2018)

Well East coast girls are hip
I really dig those styles they wear
And the Southern girls with the way they talk
They knock me out when I'm down there


----------



## User1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh, she give me moonshine whiskey

Oh, she give me southern love


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 23, 2018)

I gave her the diamond

she gave me disease


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh yeah,

Baby I, I got something to say, t-t-tonight....

Do you want me, do you need me? cause I think i'm falling in love....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 16, 2018)

And now the end is near, and so I face the final curtain


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 16, 2018)

Head like a hole

Black as your soul.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 17, 2018)

Get what's mine, take what's mine
I'm a star, I'm a star
'Cause I slay, slay
I slay, hey, I slay, okay
I slay, okay, all day, okay
I slay, okay, I slay okay
We gon' slay, slay
Gon' slay, okay
We slay, okay
I slay, okay
I slay, okay
Okay, okay, I slay, okay


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 18, 2018)

yeah I was just hanging out...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 19, 2018)

I can't fool myself, I don't want nobody else to ever love me

You are my shining star, my guiding light, my love fantasy

There's not a minute, hour, day or night that I don't love you

Your're at the top of my list cause I'm always thinking of you......

Oh, my love! (a thousand kisses from you is never too much)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 29, 2018)

If I can make it there, i’ll Make it anywhere

it’s up to you, New York New York


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2018)

go ahead and bite the Big Apple.....don't mind the maggots.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 30, 2018)

I want to break free...God knows, god knows I want to break free


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2018)

I don’t need a fortune teller to tell me my fortune I have a million signs that my fortune just begun

You got me jumping like, boom shakalaka, boom shakalaka, boom shakalaka, boom shakalaka


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 5, 2018)

The grind will never end, got my eyes on the prize, but it won’t mean much without you by my side.

We all fantasize bout are cash going up but your love ain’t a got a price

With you, I’m tryna kick it kick it kick it


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 11, 2018)

Crazy! I’m crazy for feeling so lonely


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 11, 2018)

It's quarter to threeThere's no-one in the place'Cept You and me.So set 'em up Joe,I've got a little storyI think you should know


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 11, 2018)

We're drinking my friend,To the end of a brief episodeMake it one for my baby, and one moreFor the road


----------



## leggo PE (May 14, 2018)

Whiskey in my water...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 15, 2018)

I'm Chasing fire when I'm running after you, youuuuooo.....yeah...

It's like dancing when the song's already over


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 17, 2018)

Relax your mind, lay back and groove with mine... I wanna rock with you


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2018)

I'm Riding in your car, you turn on the radio...Fire!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2018)

Tonight, I'm gonna have myself a real good time

I feel alive...


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2018)

Fighting with myself

Myself and no one else


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 18, 2018)

Baby Good Night, baby good night, baby good night, Baby good Niiiiiiight!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 20, 2018)

Bring it, what! (we right here)

whether you pass the FE/PE or not (we right here)

we ain't going anywhere (we right here)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 20, 2018)

Hold me 

Like the river Jordan, and I will then say to to thee

you are my friend


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 21, 2018)

....Damn! 

I like me better when i'm with (*you = PE*)

I like me better when I'm with (*you = PE*)

I knew from the first time, I say for a long time 'cause

I like me better when. I like me better when I'm with (*you = PE*)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 23, 2018)

Wait......................................


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 5, 2018)

Hold up, wait a minute, y'all thought I was finished?


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 13, 2018)

Black hole sun, won't ya come and wash away the rain...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm only happy when it rains. I'm only happy when it's complicated.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 14, 2018)

You think you bad but you ain't bad
I'll show you what bad is.
Bad is when you capable of beatin' the baddest
I been workin' at it since I came to this planet
And I ain't quite there yet but I'm gettin' better at it.
Matter of fact,
Lemme tell it to you one more again
All I got to do is tell a girl who I am
Ain't no chick in here that I can't have

Badda boom badda bam ba bam


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 27, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> You think you bad but you ain't bad
> I'll show you what bad is.
> Bad is when you capable of beatin' the baddest
> I been workin' at it since I came to this planet
> ...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello! Hello!, Baby imagine it’s you and Dean

Hello! Hello!, you know what I mean 

Hello! Hello!, baby imagine it’s you and Dean

Oh Gawd, baby we’ll be, just the two of us....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 29, 2018)

Baby, don't you mind if I do, yeaahhhExactly what you like times two, yeaahhhGot me singin’, ooh oohSo baby, don't you mind if I do


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 29, 2018)

I need you EB and if it's quite alrightI need you EB to warm the lonely nightsI love you EB, trust in me when I sayk(its okaay)Oh pretty EB, don't let me down, I prayoh pretty EVB, now that I've found you, stayand let me love you,o baby, let me love you, o baby


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 29, 2018)

Shawty, I don’t mind if you study today That don’t make you a nerdShawty, I don’t mind when you study til’ 3If you’re leaving with meGo ahead study, study, study Study, study, study,'Cause I know how it is, go and handle your biz....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 29, 2018)

It's too hard to sleepI got the sheets on the floor, nothing on meAnd I can't take it no more, it's a hundred degreesI got one foot out the door, where are my keys?'Cause I gotta leave yeahIn the back of the cabI tipped the driver 'head of time, get me there fast....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 3, 2018)

Doo doo doo dooo do....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 7, 2018)

where’s my mind....maybe it’s in the gutter, where I left my lover....what an expensive fate...my V is for Vendetta.......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 18, 2018)

Cause girls like you run 'round with guys like meTill sundown when I come throughI need a girl like you, yeah yeahGirls like you love fun, and yeah, me tooWhat I want when I come throughI need a girl like you, yeah yeah


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh Yeah


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 23, 2018)

Cause I don't care e e e e air 

I don't care e e e e e e air

Cause I don't care e e e e air......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 23, 2018)

Give me time to care, the moments here for us to share

still my heart is not always there

what more can I say to you......

How can I fall, how can I fall

When you just won't give me reasons......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 23, 2018)

I loved you, you didn't feel the same 

though we're apart you're in my heart

give me one more chance to make it real


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 23, 2018)

Here I am, playing with those memories again and just when I thought time had set me free

those thoughts of you keep taunting me

Holding you, a feeling I never outgrew.....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 23, 2018)

Almost heaven, West Virginia, Blue Ridge Mountains, Shenandoah River.....

Country Roads, Take me home, to the place I belong. West Virginia, Mountain Momma, take me home, country roads


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for spamming this thread.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh no!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 27, 2018)

I effed up Tj's thread. Sorry!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 25, 2018)

....So talk to me, tell me all about your insecurities and I'm tryna to make you see what I see. You're happier than I've ever seen ya'.

It's true love don't fake it. You better not you better not..............(+------+----------+----------)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 26, 2018)

You're living in reality, I'm staying in pretend

Here I am here I am Holding on

Here I am here I am and you're gone (ouch!)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 9, 2018)

Just say you feel the way that I feel, I'm feeling sexual.....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 9, 2018)

I know what's she's like 

she's out of her mind and wraps around the truth 

She'll jump on that flight and meet you that night......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 9, 2018)

Nan yi wang ji chu ci jian ni ( I remember, here on EB)

Yi shuang mi ren de yan jing (Never thought i'd get hooked, oh baby)

Hinahabol ko ang bawat mong tingin (In my heart and mind, the thoughts of you)

Ngunit ito'y di mo mapapansin (so hot and kinda sexual)........


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Sep 26, 2018)

And let's we forget all of the regrets I made with you

I deeply do exalt you, eb, I do 

If I should remain, you compensate 

I can repay with love,

never say never, I'm down forever

It's just a shame because there's something about you.........

*Hey EB I really do really do  adore you, *

*Hey EB I really do *

*but you're so complicated....*


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 7, 2018)

Whether I'm right or whether I'm wrong 

Whether I find a place in this world or never belong

I gotta be me, I've gotta be me................


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 8, 2018)

All this time

All in all I have no regrets

The sun still shines and the sun still sets 

The heart forgives and the heart forgets


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 19, 2018)

Yo!

Now here ya go again you say you want your freedom

Well who am I to keep you down

It's only right that you should play the way you feel it 

but listen carefully to the sound of your loneliness

like a heart beat drives you *mad*

*in the stillness of remembering...*


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2018)

I looked at you 

you stole my heart, you were all that I anticipated

I wanted you! every part, but I knew love would be complicated

*I began to TOuch!!!*- but you wouldn't let it

it never seemed to be the right time

*I started to Give Up!!!- *down to the limit

and then you changed your mind

(*And we begin to ROCK Steadayyy!)*


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2018)

No I ain't seen my baby since a nigh' and a week
Gotta get drunk man 'til I can't even speak
Gonna get high man listen to me
One drink ain't enough Jack you better make it three
I want to get drunk I'm gonna make it real clear
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh! Strip that down, EB

Love when you hit the ground


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 30, 2018)

Ooh Ooh Ooh OOh OOh

Ooh Ooh Ooh OOh OOh

_................Let's converse_

talk with your body 

don't say anything at all


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas

just like the one I used to know


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2018)

Simply...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 5, 2018)

Have yourselves a merry little Christmas   :drunk1:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 5, 2018)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....when we finally kiss goodnight  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 5, 2018)

Strangers in the night, 

exchanging glances

Wondering in the night, what were the chances???  :waiting:


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 5, 2018)

New york New york!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 5, 2018)

Some day, when I'm awfully low, when the world is cold 

I will feel a glow just thinking of you

and the way you look *TONIGHT!*


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 5, 2018)

*L* is for the way you look at me

*O* is for the only one I see

*V* is very, very extraordinary

*E* is even more than anyone that you adore can...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 16, 2019)

Life's empty without you=EB by my side........

when I get the courage up to love Somebody neeeewwwwwwwww~~

it always falls apart 'cause they can't compare to Youuuuuuuuuuu~~~

Your love won't release I'm bound under ball and chaaaaaaaaaain~~~~~~

Reminiscin our love as I watch four seasons change...........


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 17, 2019)

Dear California,

You called yesterday, and basically say 

that you care for me, but that you're just not in love.

Immediately, I pretended to be feeling similarly and led you to believe 

I was ok to just walk away from the one thing that's unyielding and sacred to me.

Well I guess I'm trying to be nonchalant about it, and I'm going to extremes

to prove i'm fine without you, but in reality I'm slowly losing my mind underneath the guise of smile gradually I'm dying inside.

Friend ask me how I feel about seismic and surveying, and I lied convincingly 'cause i don't want to reveal 

the fact that I'm suffering


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 30, 2019)

*Dear PE/SE examinees,*

What is that sad look in your eyes, Why are you crying?

tell me now tell me now, tell me why you're feeling this way?

I hate to see you so down, oh *EB~~*

is it your heart, Oh that's breakin' all in pieces......

Makin' you cry, Makin' you feel blue.......Is there anything that I can do?

Why don't you tell me where it hurts now, *EB~~~~~*

And I'll do my best to make it better.....

Yes, I'll do my best to make those tears all go away....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 30, 2019)

Don't you know that I want to be more than just your friend

holding hands is fine but I've got better things on my mind ()

You know it could happen, if you'd only see @Dean Agnostic in a different light ()

EB when we finally get together you will see that I was wrong........

_(Head  Voice~~~~ Falsetto)_ Saaaaaaaaay you love @Dean Agnostic, you know that it could be nice

_(Head Voice)_ If you'd only Sayaaaaaaay you love me.......


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2019)

A gangsta-ass n____ pulls the trigger
And his partners in the posse ain't tellin' off shit
Real gangsta-ass n_____ don't talk much
All ya hear is the black from the gun blast....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm at a party I don't wanna be atAnd I don't ever wear a suit and tie.........

'Cause I don't care when I’m here on EB,  yeahAll the bad things disappearAnd you're making me feel like maybe I am somebodyI can deal with the bad nightsWhen I'm here on EB baby, yeah


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 29, 2019)

.....'Cause﻿ I don't care when I’m here on EB,  yeahAll the bad things disappearAnd you're﻿ making me feel like maybe I am somebodyI can deal with the bad nightsWhen I'm here on EB baby, yea﻿h﻿

ooh ooh ooh ooh


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 1, 2019)

If I could reach the starsI'd pull one down for you.......

.....But for now I findIt's only in my dreamsThat I canChange the worldI would be the sunlight in your universe


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 3, 2019)

Baby If Could chaaaange the world


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, I was lost, I tryna to find the answer, in the world around me, 

I was going crazy All Day! all night!

*EB = (engineerboards.com) * is the only who understood me and all that I was going through

yeah I just gotta tell ya'

oh, EB ~ (I)...............................................

(Rap)

Yeah, I don't even know, but I'll try to freestyle,

I won't even know til' we go to jury trial,

Judge from Socal, I'm fearful, but deep down she nostic-A.G. style......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

My funny valentine, I know what's on your mind.....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 24, 2019)

…..I know what's on your mind...……….


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 29, 2019)

0:27 (smooth falsetto transition) I could make it better, I could hold you tighter,

geu meon gil wieseo, Oh Your're the Light!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 12, 2019)

.....Right now it feels so _CRAZY_

I know she just some _LADY_

and my outfit just so _EIGHTIES _

not to mention ma2008 Nissan_ SENTRY _


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm the one who wants to be with you


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah........uh huh uh huh...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 14, 2019)

......I told you it's ok Haihai, wanna ba-ba?, take a night night? na na boo, goo-goo ga-ga? 

Her make goo-goo caca? dada change your dia-dee.........


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 14, 2019)

.........Cuz I can't be your superman

Can't be you superman......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Dec 14, 2019)

......There are times when you'll need someone, I will be by your side...

There is a light that shine...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 31, 2020)

....Am I only dreaming? Is this burning an eternal flame?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking in your eyes I see a paradise

this world that I found it's too good to be true...

............and we can build this dream togethah


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Mar 31, 2020)

I look into your eyes, so far away

there's trouble on your mind you're loosing faith

Hey Now! let me hold you, it will be ok.....


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 9, 2020)

EB, Now that I've found you I won't let you go.........

EB, EB when first we met I knew in this heart of mine.......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 9, 2020)

....I need you so, yeah baby even though you don't need me no no


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 5, 2020)

so it's gonna be forever 

so it's gonna go down in flames 

you can tell me when it's over  mmmmm

if the high was worth the pain


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 5, 2020)

When you back back back back it up

and you drop it down low.......


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 5, 2020)

I - am gonna show you (the world)

and all that you desire 

I - said I, I - don't wanna control you, 

I wanna set you free........

I know you sense a pleasure in my eye

as long as you know baby, every pleasure you taste has its price babe...


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Nov 5, 2020)

Ki minno tori ko ni natte
Shimae ba kitto

Kono atsu wa jyujitsu
Suru no motto

Uwasa no dori-min
Ga-wu surenaide

Demo kimochi wo tsutaete shimaeba itsuka

Kono yume wa samete shimae darau na

Aoi kage ga
Yurureru machikato

Kimi no to kimi no tori ko ni natte shimae ba kitto

Kono atsu wa jyujitsu suru no motto


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 9, 2022)

Aceleras to' mis latidos 
E' que me gusta todo de ti *EB*


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 9, 2022)

Awwwww yeah!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 21, 2022)

I saw you dancing in a crowded room
*You look so happy when I'm not with you*
but then you saw me, caught you by surprise
*a single teardrop falling from your eye

I don't know why I run away...*


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Jan 21, 2022)

...but you walked past me like I wasn't there 
*and just pretended like you didn't care

I don't know why babe I run away 

 *


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------

